# lavender roller cock



## spencer-loft (Sep 7, 2013)

Hi, I am new to this site and I wanted to see if anyone could help me. I raised this roller, which I believe is a lavender cock, and I am not positive which pair it is out of, and ive never raised any this color before. Of course it turned out to be a really good roller and I'd like to know which pair raised it. It is either out of pair #1, a blue check cock and red "t" pattern hen, or pair #2- a dark red check cock and blue check hen? I am not sure of if the blue check cock carries red. I have pics but don't know yet how to post them.


----------



## spencer-loft (Sep 7, 2013)

*lavender cock*

the first pic is the lavender cock in question,






,the second pic is the "T" hen that could be the dam, she is mated to a blue check bald head cock, the third pic is the red check cock






mated to the hen in #4 pic






. Is it possible genetically that either of these pairs could be the parents?


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

yup either male could be the pop, the two res look like what I call velvets, the males must be carrying the spread gene  and I think but positive the hens can carry it to. I have a dun paired with a grizzle and I have gotten solid blacks from them.


----------



## jafacanyan (Jul 17, 2013)

love the colors


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Are these your only two pairs? If so, the second pair would be my guess. One of the parents MUST be spread (black, dun (dilute black), solid brown or solid khaki (dilute brown), or "lavender" although not all spread ash-reds are that obvious. And of course the dilute of that, spread ash-yellow).


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Can you get a better picture of the t-pattern hen? The cockbird in the last picture may be a dark ash-red spread carrying blue. I've seen pictures of some very dark ones, almost blue/black looking.

Oh and blue cannot carry ash-red.


----------



## spencer-loft (Sep 7, 2013)

I have 3 pairs that could possibly, I think, throw this color. 2 pair are ash red cocks on blue hens, and the other is a blue check bh cock to the red velvet bh hen pictured. I would think this would most likely be the parents but not sure. Could the spread come from any of the birds or does it have to show it?


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Spread can come from either parents, It is non sex linked.

Generally spread birds show it as it is a dominant gene but in some cases the expression of the spread gene can be inhibited by other modifiers causing the bird to appear my as though it is not spread. A roller on a thread here years ago was a mealy or red bar to look at but produced spread young, I have had ash reds in my loft that are spread and show little expression.


----------



## njhntr (Jun 5, 2012)

*lavander rooler*

[
I might be concerned about droppings in photo


----------

